
Show HN: Minimize downtime with Laravel-online-migrator - paulryanrogers
https://github.com/orisintel/laravel-online-migrator
======
paulryanrogers
This unofficial package for Laravel tries to ease the pain of running Laravel
DB migrations on large, MySQL tables. It converts them to pt-online-schema-
change commands. While it cannot completely shield developers from the
intricacies of PTOSC it can help keep the migrations table updated and the
migrate commands consistent.

Traits are also provided to mark migrations known to be incompatible.

